# Austin from die-hard snow country of AZ



## austincook123 (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks for letting a new member join your site! A little about myself: 20 years old, have been boarding for about 7 years now. I'm from AZ, but have family throughout CA so I get out to Mammoth and Tahoe quite a bit. 

Current Set Up:
161.5 2012 T.Rice Lib Tech
Cartel Bindings
DC Boots, not sure which kind though...

Heading up to Tahoe on Friday to take advantage of my winter break, so pray for that La Nina to get its ass in gear! 

Cheers!


----------

